# Talk to me about gentian violet (to treat thrush)



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Hi ladies,

[I posted this question over on the "Breastfeeding-Getting Started and Overcoming Difficulties" forum too.]

I'm pretty sure babe and I have the beginnings of thrush, and I'm looking into alternate treatments for it. I've heard good things about using gentian violet to get rid of thrush, but I have a few questions and would love to hear other people's experiences using this treatment.

My questions are,

-Have you used gentian violet to treat thrush before?
-Did it work for you and babe?
-Did you or babe experience any side effects?
-Was this treatment prescribed for you by someone (doctor, naturopath, midwife, lactation consultant, or someone else), or did you just hear/read about it and treat yourself?
-What was your dosing schedule? How many times per day, and for how many days?

Thank you so much in advance!!









God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Hello icxcnika!
I know that the gentian violet is not very good tasting and I have heard (but not experienced) that it sometimes has a burning feeling.
If you want to get rid of thrush and not worry about it coming back, then you need to look at your diet. Sugar is a big culprit! Myself and many of the mom's I work with have cut sweets completely from our diet and also cut way down on refined sugar. Also, bread and other foods that cause build up of yeast.
Kiefer is a wonderful drink that helps keep not only thrush away, but also most yeast infections and is wonderful for your digestive system.
We have not had any problems since.
Last October I went to the pediatrician with a young mother I was mentoring and the Dr. told her the same thing and said that if the thrush did not go away within three weeks, then he would prescribe the gentian violet.

Good luck! I know it is not fun, hopefully you can get it before it gets bad.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I've not used gentian violet, but have used a mixture of GSE and distilled water on the nipples before and after feedings, taking acidophilus and garlic at the same time. Oh, and going 'amazon' about the house helped a lot too.

The GSE is drying . . . and barrier ointments are not recommended b/c yeast likes moisture rich areas.

Kenny ended up with a yeast rash on his bum and we treated it with GSE and distilled water in his wipe solution and then mixed a paste of acidophilus powder and distilled water at night to put on his bum for a 'breathable barrier' through the nights

Reduced (did not eliminate) sugars and when I was in a bra, used breastpads without PUL - just fleece to wick away moisture.

Worked for us.


----------



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

I just went through my first episode with thrush/candida, in myself and my dd. I did not want to do the gentian violet as I have heard mixed and controversial reports on it, but I do know women that have done it and are fine, no side effects, but for some it didn't work. Depends on how bad it is. But here is what I have done, I know you didn't ask but it works like a dream. 1) Acidophilous, three times a day, for you and baby. There is a manufacturer called Udo's choice, wonderful stuff, he makes an infant's formula , a children's formula, and a yeast specific formula. They work better than any other acidophilous I have tried. 2) swab your child's mouth, and your nipple/breast by dipping a cotton swab in a mixture of 2 tbsp olive oil, to 4 drops tea tree oil, 4 drops lavender oil. Do this often. The oils are highly anti-fungal, and harmless in this dosage. 3) if you can stand it, take oregano oil. Amazing stuff but potent. Highly anti-fungal, anti-yeast, great for any kind of thrush. 4) Three times a day take 1/4 cup of warm water with 1 tsp of Apple cider vinegar, and one tsp of honey. This is so good for you and will kill the candida. My daughter amazingly enough likes to sip it too. The gse was an excellent idea, just make sure you take it on a full stomach and at a seperate time from the garlic, which I would recommend taking as well. Cut out sugar(except the honey in the mix) and yeast. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Just something to think about
By using gential violet or anything you are just stopping/suppressing a symptom and NOT getting at the reason why you have a symptom
http://www.nccn.net/~wwithin/homeo.htm

EVERY symptom has a purpose, every one. By stopping a symptom you are fighting the body's way of healing. But sometimes the body needs help as it gets stuck and homeopathic treatment can come in there............but you have to get at the root of the disturbance, not just the symptom

And yes, diet is very important, but why are you susceptible to diet at this point...........there is something underlying


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

The best thing I have seen for thrush is bay leaf, clears it quick. Take 3 bay leaves, simmer for 20 minutes in 2 cups water. Let cool and put a couple drops on babies tongue. I have used it for several children and it cleared up overnight.

Ginghen violet? My mother used to paint my mouth with that stuff from when I was about 1 year old to age 6 or 7. I kept getting trench mouth from chewing on sticks, stones, grass, etc. The stuff tastes awful!!!!

Sugar is a big issue in thrush, so can wheat. Since thrush is mouth candida. I suggest limiting sugars and breads and pastas for a while, if not ommitting them altogether. Eventually you can add them back in if you wish.


----------



## bonnelyn5 (Sep 17, 2002)

Just lurking here...

Wanted to mention I think that these are all great suggestions, although I think it is dangerous for babies under a year to have honey due to botulism....

Good Luck.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I had the most HORRIBLE EXPERIENCE with gensian violet with my first child - this was what made me not trust my pediatrician and look to my own books and to a homeopath for natural remedies. My first daughter developed thrush when she was just a few months old. After several tries with nystatin, it didn't clear up so I called the doctor. His nurse told me to give gensian violet twice a day for 7 days. It immediately turned her mouth purple and after a couple of days, she cried all the time especially when trying to feed. I thought it was the thrush and continued to give the gensian violet. Things got worse and she wouldn't nurse at all. I got all engorged and plugged ducts, baby was miserable. Stopped giving her the stuff and took her in. When the purple faded, we saw that her mouth was covered in blisters - caused by that awful stuff.

Anyway, it turns out that in some babies, gensian violet causes these reactions. I was appalled that the nurse hadn't warned me of this side-effect so I could have stopped the gensian violet immediately.

It took a couple of weeks for babies mouth to heal and for her to eat again. It was so awful to see my poor baby suffering and to know that I was the one who had put that stuff on her.

Anyway, if you decide to do it - proceed carefully. I would recommend more natural ways like accidofphilus powder . . .


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Just an added note - when I mentioned the no sugar, I really didn't mean NO sugar. A lot of the young mothers I mentor drink pop, kool-aid, and eat candy and chips. So, just by stopping that and taking the breads out and, of course, eating healthier, helped.
Also, the acidophilus pills and/or powder take longer for your body to utilize. It may be days before you see a result. The Keifer is a yogurt type drink that tastes yummy and you can benefit immediately. It is found in almost all health food stores or co-ops. And MUCH cheaper than the pills/supplements.


----------



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

Bonnelyn5, I didn't mean her child should take the honey and vinegar mix, it is for the mother to take. Yes, children under one shouldn't have honey. My daughter is almost two and she takes tiny sips, barely anything there. I hope this was understood by Icxcnica.







:


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Hi, wonderful mamas,
Thank you all so much for all the advice and remedy suggestions. Babe and I ended up cautiously trying the gentian violet, while also taking acidophilus/probiotics and cutting down considerably on the sugar intake. It really seems to be helping! Today is the last day for the gentian violet, but we will continue to take the probiotics and limit the sugars for a while!

I will keep all the wonderful remedies suggested here on file for future reference, though! (Hopefully the thrush will decide to stay away, though!!)









Some questions, though--

Heather, what is GSE? Is it an herbal extract, or a supplement?? Please tell me more!









Sheri, thank you for the link. I'm interested as to how a homeopath would treat thrush/yeast. Would the treatment vary from person to person? I don't know if I'm ready to go the homeopathic route right now, but I am very interested in finding out more about it.

Bellasmum--yes, I knew about not giving the honey to babe. I figured your dd was over a year old!







Thank you and Bonnelyn for your advice!!

Thank you, ladies!!









God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

*icxcnika*
GSE = Grapefruit Seed Extract

Someone sent me the link to Dr. Jay Gordon's site when I had thrush questions not too long ago. It did the trick for us. Here is the link for future reference:
Identifying and Treating Thrush

Glad to hear that what you are doing is working though - that is, after all, what we're after!


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Quote:

Sheri, thank you for the link. I'm interested as to how a homeopath would treat thrush/yeast. Would the treatment vary from person to person? I don't know if I'm ready to go the homeopathic route right now, but I am very interested in finding out more about it.
Hi icxcnika,
My webpage article gives you an idea how a homeopath works
http://www.nccn.net/~wwithin/homeo.htm

You have only gotten rid of the symptom and not gotten at the cause - why did you both get that? Why were you susceptible. That stuff is around us all the time. Something make you susceptible to it.......that is the issue.

If it were me, I'd want to get at why to keep it from happening in the future. AND everytime you stop a symptom by getting rid of it, you have actually opposed the body's way of dissipating a disturbance and forced it to find a new way to dissipate it.

Every symptom has a purpose
Its kind of like when the oil light comes on in your car. If you rip out the wires (like getting rid of the thrush), you know you still have a problem, you just don't see it.

Bacteria, yeast, viruses, don't attack us........that is the basis.......they are the result of illness, the result of a disturbance.....the rarely are the cause


----------

